# space marine Game "Honorguard"



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just found this....

honorguard.spacemarine.com :search:

It asks for some code....anyone know about this yet???

DavC


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting. I imagin the code will come with the game.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If you scroll over 'Terms and Conditions' it says 'Ringtone only works on certain phones....'

Probably just something for a freebie if you buy the game.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Apparently THQ will be given codes out at Gamesday events. WTF:angry:

I'm in Massachusetts. I wasn't about to drive to baltimore :laugh:
Whatever, I just want them to give the fucking game a ESRB rating and 
narrow down the release date.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

From "http://ps3.ign.com/articles/111/1113906p1.html"

To kick off the Honor Guard program THQ will be handing out an Ultramarine cloth patch at Gamescom with directions on how to register for a FREE "For the Emperor" ring tone. The patch will also be handed out at Games Workshop's US Games Day event in Baltimore on August 21st, 2010, and the UK Games Day event at the Birmingham NEC on September 26th, 2010. This item is the first of five items that fans are encouraged to collect over the next few months at various shows around the globe. More details about these items will be released throughout the year.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I got a patch from Games Day but i can't get the dame thing to work.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Cuz you know I want my phone to go "FOR THE EMPEROR!!!!!" when I get a phone call. 
If you have that ring-tone. Women will NOT flock to you :grin:

or will they..........talk nerdy to me baby


----------

